# [partition] partition pleine à 99% [resolu]

## donald7

bonjour

ma partoche / est pleine a 99%.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je vais l'agrandir avec gparted mais dans l'immédiat  j'aurais voulu un tuyau pour récuperer 100 M° approx.

Il me semble que portage est assez gourmand en place avec les tar gz

quel répertoire puis je vider et avec quelles conséquences ?

EDIT : il me semble qu'il y a un petit utilitaire qui permet graphiquement de voir le poids de chaque répertoire, mais le nom m'échappe ..

merci 

donald

----------

## Animatrix

Je pense que c'est baobab.

Sinon, tu peux utiliser eclean, pour supprimer les paquetages inutiles dans ton /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## ghoti

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> EDIT : il me semble qu'il y a un petit utilitaire qui permet graphiquement de voir le poids de chaque répertoire, mais le nom m'échappe

 

En console, il y a du et df.

Sous kde, tu trouveras aussi kdirstat et filelight

----------

## sd44

du -sh /tonrep/*

----------

## donald7

super, merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai récupéré 695 Mo avec eclean-dist.   :Very Happy: 

Je pensais à baobab que j'avais déjà testé mais je préfère installer kdirstat, étant sous KDE.

merci

donald

----------

## YetiBarBar

Les différents slots des sources du noyau prennet aussi une place monumentales.

La solution, c'est de regarder quel noyau tu utilises puis de faire un :

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources-ta_version_a_enlever
```

----------

## xaviermiller

, puis de supprimer les fichiers dans /usr/src/linux-ta-version-enlevée  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Les différents slots des sources du noyau prennet aussi une place monumentales.
> 
> La solution, c'est de regarder quel noyau tu utilises puis de faire un :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

et de nettoyer alors à la main la partion boot : vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r6 System.map-2.6.20-gentoo-r6 config-2.6.20-gentoo-r6 et le répertoire /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6 par exemple.

----------

## xaviermiller

wow, faut se mettre à trois pour avoir une réponse complète   :Cool: 

----------

## donald7

super ces réponses groupées et beaucoup mieux qu'un RTFM   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

donald

----------

## Mickael

Et si tu utilises genkernel, je crois que tu as aussi du ménage à faire à la main dans /etc..

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> , puis de supprimer les fichiers dans /usr/src/linux-ta-version-enlevée 

 

J'arrive après la bagarre juste pour signaler qu'il est beaucoup plus rapide de supprimer d'abord /usr/src/linux-ta-version-enlevée et puis seulement faire l'emerge -C ! 

En effet, la commande "rm -r" est beaucoup plus rapide que de laisser emerge supprimer les fichiers un à un.

De plus, on fait d'une pierre deux coups puisque un "rm -'r" est nécessaire de toutes façons pour effacer les traces des anciennes compilations ...

----------

## donald7

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Les différents slots des sources du noyau prennet aussi une place monumentales.
> 
> La solution, c'est de regarder quel noyau tu utilises puis de faire un :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bonjour

je n'arrive pas a faire un emerge -C   :Embarassed: 

```
gentoo etienne # emerge -C gentoo-sources-linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

--- Couldn't find 'gentoo-sources-linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

gentoo etienne # emerge -C gentoo-sources-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

--- Couldn't find 'gentoo-sources-2.6.21-gentoo-r4' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

gentoo etienne #      
```

j'ai surement faux quelque part mais où ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

donald

----------

## sd44

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources-linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 
```

oui tu as oublié le signe "="

```
emerge -C =gentoo-sources-linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 
```

----------

## sd44

et en plus je dit une connerie   :Embarassed: 

il faut bien mettre le signe égale mais aussi le "sys-kernel"

```

emerge -C =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

```

RTFM   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ou bien

```
emerge --prune gentoo-sources
```

 pour ne garder que la dernière version;)

----------

## donald7

désolé mais je n'y arrive pas   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

```
gentoo etienne # emerge -C =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

--- Couldn't find '=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

gentoo etienne #                  
```

```
gentoo etienne # ls /usr/src -l

total 24

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Aug 28 05:22 linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Jul  6 20:41 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Jul  6 20:40 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Jul  6 20:43 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Aug  7 13:24 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Aug 10 14:37 linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Sep  3 08:13 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

gentoo etienne #  
```

j'aimerais garder le 2.6.20-r8 et virer les autres    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Tes paquetages à enlever sont :

```
emerge -C =gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 =gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6
```

(Edit : je suis pas sur que le = soit obligatoire, ni nécessaire mais je peux pas testé)

----------

## _Seth_

hello, j'ai pas trop de temps en ce moment mais il y a un post de TGL qui traite exactement de ce problème de gestion de kernel, qui a un titre du genre "de l'art de gerer son noyau" et qui doit être dans le sous forum (documentations, tips et scripts). Bonne recherche  :Wink: 

----------

